# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Hipertensioni: tensioni i larte i gjakut

## Mimi_1

DY LLOJE HIPERTENSIONI

Reth 10% e rasteve me hipertension jane resultat I nje problemi tjeter, si psh: semundje veshkash, tumor adrenal, ngushtim I aortes etj, etj.
Ne keto raste hipertensioni quhet DYTESOR sepse vjen si pasoje e nje semundje tjeter. Ne keto raste kur semundja tjeter qe shkakton hipertensionin zhduket edhe hipertensioni zakonisht zhduket bashke me te.
Tipi tjeter I hipertensionit quhet HIPERTENSION KRYESOR. Ky lloj hipertensioni prek 90% te te semureve me hipertension.shkaktari I tij ende nuk njihet. Por besohet se eshte rezultat I shume faktoreve si : trashegimia, mbipesha, menyra e te ushqyerit, mungese e aktivitetit fizik etj.

SIMPTOMAT

Hipertensioni quhet ndryshe edhe vrases I fshehte sepse shpesh mbetet I padiagnostikuar. Ka njerez qe as qe e kane marre vesh ndonje here se kane patur hipertension. Semundja perkeqsohet gradualisht dhe dhe kjo ndodh gjate nje periudhe te gjate kohore dhe jo brenda pak ditesh prandaj eshte e veshtire qe te kuptohet nga vete personi qe ne fillim. 
Megjithate ka disa simptoma te hershme qe mund ti kujtohen cdo personi me hipertension:

·	Dhimbje koke, sidomos ne mengjes.
·	Veshet te gumezhijne ( te bejne zzzzzz).
·	Marramendje .
·	Nganjehere gjak nga hundet.
·	Depresion, pa e ditur shkakun.
·	Personi nxehet pothuajse kot se koti.
·	Skuqje e fytyres.
·	Ndjenje te fikti.

 TRASHEGIMIA DHE TENDENCA PER HIPERTENSION 

Trashegimia ndikon ne nje fare mase ne cdo aspekt te shendetit tone. Qe nga personaliteti dhe sjellja deri tek mundesia per te pasur kancer.
Po me hipertensionin, cfare ndikimi ka trashegimia?
Deri 10 vjet me pare ne kujtonim se hipertensioni eshte nje karakteristike e trasheguar e njeriut. Keshtu nuk e kishe te veshtire te gjeje ne te njejten familje persona me hipertension ne cdo brezni. Por sot shkenca ka ecur shume dhe ne dime me shume per trashegimine e hipertensionit.

Ka popuj dhe fise te ndryshem ne bote sidomos ne vendet e pazhvidhuara ku hipertensioni nuk egziston. Vetem 1-2 % e popullsise kane hipertension qe ne fakt eshte Hipertension Dytesor. Pra vjen si pasoje e nje semundje tjeter. Meqenese keta popuj nuk semuren me hipertension kryesor, ne mund te konkludojme gabimisht se ata jane gjenetikisht te shendoshe persa I perket hipertensionit.
Por nese ne studiojme individe me prejardhje nga keto popuj e fise, te cilet jetojne ne perendim( Amerike , Evropa perendimore, etj) do te verejme se nje e treta e tyre kane hipertension dhe pikerisht hipertension kryesor nga e cila vuajne shumica e te semureve me hipertension. Nga keto te dhena ne konkludojme se individet trashegojne nje prirje per te zhvidhur hipertension. Qe kjo prirje per hipertension te behet hipertension me plot kuptim e fjales duhet nje faktor I jashtem qe si te thuash ndez barutin. Ky faktor gjendet ne mjedisin ku jetojme dhe eshte  USHQIMI.
Popujt dhe fiset qe ne fillim gabimisht mendoheshin si me imunitet ndaj hipertensionit ne te vertete hane ushqime qe nuk e kthejne prirjen e trasheguar per hipertension ne semundjen e hipertensionit. Pra nuk e ndezin dot barutin sic thame me pare. 
Nje semundje e ngjashme eshte Alkolizmi.
Personat alkolike e kane trashegim prirjen per tu bere alkolike por nese ata I le ne nje ishull ku ska alkool fare ata nuk do te behen kurre alkolike.
Menyra e te ushqyerit sot ka ndryshur shume po ta krahasosh me 100 vjet me pare.
Te paret tane konsumonin  rreth 50 gram sheqer ne dite nga te cilat 34 gram ishin sheqer qe ata e shtonin vete si tek kafja caji persheshi I qumeshtit etj. 
Sot ne konsumojme rreth 125 gram sheqer ne dite nga te cilat 32 gram I shtojme vete ndersa 93 gram qe mbeten gjenden ne ushqimet qe hame. 
Po keshtu ndodh me yndyrnat dhe shume perberes te tjere qe kur jane me shumice na shkaktojne probleme. 
Por perberesi qe shkakton me shume problem ne rastin e hipertensionit eshte Kripa. 
100 vjet me pare ne konsumonim 4 gram kripe ne dite. Sot ne konsumojme mbi 8 gram ne dite.
Ka nje shprehje qe pershkruan menyren tone te te ushqyerit: NE JETOJME NE NJE DET ME SHEQER, NE TE CILIN KA ISHUJ ME YNDYRE, MBI TE CILET KA PEME ME KRIPE.
Shume njerez duket sikur se kane problem nje menyre te tille te ushqyeri se jane te rinj. Por 75% e personave mbi 60 vjec kane hipertension. dhe nje ne cdo pese vdekje te moshave mbi 65 vjec eshte si pasoje e infarkt ne zemer, tromboze ose shkaqe te ngjashme.
Ushqimet natyrore qe njerezit hanin dikur jane ato me te cilat njeriu u zhvidhua per mijra vjet. Ato nuk kane permbajtje te tepruar kripe, yndyre apo sheqeri se jane thjesht natyrale. Ushqimet sot jane te shumellojshme por ato jane ne te njejten kohe shume te demshme per ne. embelsirat e ndryshme prej te cilave na shkon goja leng kur I shohim nuk vecse bomba me sahat 2 per trupin per shkak te sheqerit me shumice qe kane. Konservat e ndryshme, djatherat, gjellerat me yndyre hyjne ne po te njejtin arsenal vdekjeprures per shkak te yndyres dhe sidomos kripes se tepert qe kane.
Metabolizmi I njeriut sot eshte i pershtatur per ushqimet e dikurshme natyrale. 
Sot ne, pa pritur e pa kujtuar e ndryshojme menyren e te ushqyerit me sasi te medha sheqeri, yndyre dhe kripe. Sigurisht qe metabolizmi yne nuk I konsumon dot gjith keto teprica dhe prandaj me pas ne kemi probleme.

	EKUILIBRI MIDIS POTASIUM-it DHE SODIUM-it.

Nga kerkimet e shkencetarit Dahl ne kemi mesuar se fajtori kryesor ne shkaktimin e hipertensionit eshte kripa. Doktoret e dine tashme ndjeshmerine e vecante qe kane disa paciente me hipertension. Ne keto paciente nese nderpritet sasia e madhe e kripes qe ata marrin ne ushqime edhe hipertensioni zhduket. Sasia e keshilluar e kripes eshte 800 miligram ne dite (miligram dhe jo gram, o mik).
Por ne shumicen e rasteve me hipertension ulja e konsumit te kripes (sodiumit) nuk mjafton. 
Ata duhet te respektojne raportin e potasiumit ( ju a sqaroj me vone Potasiumin) me sodiumin per te arritur rezultate pozitive. Raporti duhet te jete I tille qe sasia potasiumit te jete tre here me e larte se sasia e sodiumit . Pra ushqimet qe konsumojme duhet te kene tre here me shume potasium se sa sodium. Ne kane 4 here ose 5 ose edhe me shume aq me mire. Por nuk duhet qe te zbresin poshte 3 se ndikon shume negativisht ne hipertensionin. Psh ushqimi qe ka  2 here me shume potasium se sa kripe eshte I demshem. Nese ka sasi te barabate ose me shume sodium se potasium eshte akoma me keq. 
Pershembull: ne nje konserve mishi ka 1050 miligram kripe dhe 140 miligram potasium. Ky raport ku kripa eshte ne nivel shume me te larte se potasiumi eshte shume I demshem.
Raporti qe diskutuam I potasiumit me kripen duhet pra te jete 3 me 1. ky raport quhet nga shkencetaret Faktori K. pra faktori K duhet te jete 3 ose me I larte se 3.

Vereni shembujt ne tabelen e meposhteme:
Lloji I ushqimit	Sasia e kripes ne miligram	Sasia e potasiumit ne miligram	Faktori K	Resultati 
Fruti I molles	2	120	60	Teper pozitiv
Misri	1	280	280	Teper teper pozitiv
Embelsire me fruta	210	120	0.57 	Teper negativ
Konserve mishi	1050	140	0.13	Teper teper negativ
Biftek pa dhjame nga furra pa kripe pa vaj	56	390	7	pozitiv



Sic e shohim nga tabela ushqimet natyre si fruti I molles, misri, bile edhe bifteku pa dhjame e I gatuar pa vaj, jane ushqime natyrale pa tepricat qe demshme dhe kane nje eukuiliber shume te mire te potasiumit dhe sodiumit. 
Ndersa ushqimet e tjera te cilat nuk jane ushqime natyrale por te sajuara nga njeriu kane nje raport shume negativ te potasiumit dhe sodiumit. Shembuj te tille nga tabela jane embelsira me fruta dhe konserva e mishit.

Ka edhe nje grup tjeter njerezish me hipertension qe po rritet cdo dite e me shume.
Veshkat e tyre prodhojne nje enzime te vecante te quajtur RENIN. Veshkate e ketyre individeve ne fakt prodhojne RENIN me teprice gje qe shkakton tkurrjen arteriolave dhe ne te njejten kohe detyron veshkat te mbledhin kripe. Tkurrja e arteriola dhe rritja e nivelit te kripes ne veshka te dyja keto dukuri shkaktojne rritje te tensionit te gjakut.
FAKTORE TE TJERE
Mbipesha eshte nje faktor tjeter shume I rendesishem. Shume persona ne mbipeshe (peshe e tepruar mbi normalen) kane prirje per te zhvidhuar hipertension. e shpjeguar ne nje menyre shume shume te thjeshte mund te themi se sa me shume kile te kete njeriu aq me teper I duhet zemres te punoje ne menyre qe te coje gjakun ne cdo qelize te trupit. Rrjedhimisht edhe tensioni I gjakur rritet kur zemra punon me shume.
Puna ne fakt nuk eshte kaq e thjeshte se ketu ka shume ndikim hormoni I insulines por kete do e sqarojme me vone. Pra I bie qe po te biesh ne peshe te bie edhe tensioni I larte. Ne fakt kur pesha ulet tensioni ulet edhe me me shpejtesi se pesha. Ne nje klinike mjeksore, pacientet qe rane ne peshe me rreth 5 % te trupit paten ulje te tensionit me 12 %. Pra rezultatet jane fantastike.

Gjithashtu ka njerez te cilet jane vazhdimisht te tensionurar dhe te stressuar ketyre personave u rritet tensioni per kete arsye. Keta persona ne do ti quajme persona te Tipit A.
	NJE STUDIM PER RENIEN NE PESHE
Le te perqendrohemi tek dicka tjeter. Humbja ne peshe. Shume njerez me shendet te tepert jane shume te interesuar te humbin kile sepse aq te shendoshe sa jane e kane te veshtire te bejne jete normale. Per kete qellim jane bere shume studime per te kuptuar shkaqet qe cojne ne mbipeshe dhe me pas menyrat si te tresesh kilet e teperta.
Ne nje studim te zhvidhuar nen kujdesin e fakultit mjeksor ku une jepja leksione, njerez ne mbipeshe(obez) nuk iu nenshtruan dietes sic behet zakonisht.  Ketyre njerezve iu dhane informacione te hollesishme mbi vlerat ushqyese te ushqimit te perditshem. U theksua sidomos ndikimi ushqimit tek mbipesha. Gjithashtu ata mesuan se te llogaritnin vleren ne kalori te cdo ushqimi qe hanin. Atyre iu kerkua qe te mbanin nje ditar te vecante vetem per ushqimin, ku ata do te shenonin ne fund te cdo dite se cfare kishin ngrene dhe sa kalori kishin marre me secilin ushqim. Gjithashtu pacienti duhet te shenonte nje koment te vetin rreth ushqimit ditor, duke e cilesuar ate si me cilesi, me pak cilesi ose te demshem. Cilesia e ushqimit sigurisht do te varej nga niveli I kripes, yndyres dhe sheqerit.
Studimi vazhdoi me tej. Pacientet nuk iu kerkua te mbanin diete. Atyre vetem iu pershkruan vlerat ushqyese te ushqimeve te ndryshme dhe si ndikojme ato ne rritjen e peshes se trupit. Gjeja tjeter qe iu kerkua ishte ditari I ushqimit dhe komenti mbi ushqimin. Vetem kaq. 
Eshte shume interesant fakti se te gjithe pacientet ne mbi peshe humben shume kile. Vetem me kete menyre.
Kjo ndodhi per arsye se pasi pacientet e kuptuan me te vertete ndikimin e ushqimit mbi rritjen ne peshe.
STUDIMI MBI KONSUMIN E KRIPES
Gjate nje leksioni ne institucionin mjeksor qe po zhvidhonte studimin mbi uljen ne peshe u theksua vecanerisht nevoja per pakesimin e kripes qe konsumojme cdo dite.
Gjate studimit te kryer personave qe moren pjese ne studim iu dha ne darke supe me sasi shume te vogel kripe. Pjesemarrsve ne studim iu kerkua qe ti hidhnin vete kripe supes sipas deshires se tyre. Me kalimin e kohes u pa se pjesmarresit filluan te perdorin gjithmone e me pak kripe tek supa. Ndersa ne perfundim te studimit shume prej tyre nuk perdornin me kripe fare.
Nga ky studim I thjeshte u nxorr nje mesim I vlefshem. Se pacientet me hipertension ashtu si ata me artrit, azem etj.. ose semundje te tjera kronike mund te bejne hapa gjigande drejt kthimit te organizmit te tyre ne nje gjendje normale. Kjo arrihet nese ata jane te mireinformuar per sa I perket semundjes, ndikimit te ushqimit etj etj. Pra nese ata kuptojne vete se si ndikon cdo gje ne trupin e tyre ne pergjithsi dhe mbi semundjen ne vecanti. 
POTASIUM DHE SODIUMI (KRIPA)
E dime tashme se ka shume faktore qe ndikojne tek hipertensioni si tendenca gjenetike, konsumi I tepruar I alkoolit etj. Pro ka nje shkak qe eshte me teper deciziv se e tjeret dhe ky shkak eshte kripa e tepruar dhe raporti I gabuar ndermjet kripes dhe potasiumit. Qe ta kuptojme me mire kete problem ne duhet te studiojme kripen dhe potasiumin ne vecanti.
Potasiumi dhe Sodiumi(kripa) jane dy elektrolitet kryesore qe ndodhen ne trupin tone. 
Cfare eshte elekroliti? Elektroliti eshte nje perberes qe hyn te lendet ushqyese qe ndihmon ne shume procese jetesore qe zhvidhohen ne organizem. Disa nga te cilat jane percjellshmria e nervave, prodhimi I energjise, ruajtja e teresesise se qelizave etj etj. Elektrolitet sic e kuptojme nga vete emri I tyre, percjellin elektricitet. Elektroliti me I zakonshem e I kudo gjendur eshte kripa e gjelles. Kur hedhim kripen ne uje  ajo zberthehet ne dy elektrolite: sodium dhe klorid. 
Uji I zakonshem I paster nuk e percjell elektricitetin por uji I kripur e percjell ate per shkak te sodiumit dhe kloridit te cilat jane jone me ngarkesa elektrike.

Ne trupin tone ka shume minerale te tjera qe quhen elektrolite. Por me te rendesishmit jane tre: jonet e sodiumit, potasiumit dhe kloridit. 
Elektrolite te tjere jane: magnezium, kalcium, zink dhe disa te tjete ne sasi shume te vogla. 
Jonet (substance me ngarkese elektrike) e sodiumit, potasiumit dhe kloridit ndodhen me me shumice ne trupin dhe ne fakt jane ato qe ne na interesojne me shume.
Ndersa magneziumi dhe kalciumi jane me te rendesishem si ushqyes se sa si elektrolite.
Trupi I njeriut ka rreth 500 milion milion qeliza. Keto qeliza formojne inde dhe organe te cilat formojne organizmin tone.
Cdo qelize rrethohet nga leng. Brenda qelizes ka gjithashtu leng, I cili eshte I ngjashem me lengun qe rrethon qelizen.
Te dy lengjet, I jashtmi dhe I brendshmi, permbajne substanca te ndryshme, ku me te rendesishmit jane: sodium, potasium, kalcium, magnezium, dhe kloridi. Lengu brenda ne qelize(lengu qelizor) permban me shume potasium se sa sodium. Ndersa lengu qe rrethon qelizat ka me shume sodium se sa potasium. Pra kemi me shume potasium brenda qelizave se sa jashte.
Tani problemi nuk qendron fare te sasia e sodiumit apo potasiumit. Nga ushqimet e perditshme ne marrim sasi te konsiderueshme nga te dy keta elemente bile me teprice te madhe per sa I perket sodiumit.
 Problemi qendron te raporti ndermjet tyre. Eshte shume e rendesishme qe te kete me shume potasium brenda qelizave se sa jashte. Ky raport ndermjet tyre pra me shume potasium brenda se jashte qelizes ben te mundur kryerjen e te gjitha funksioneve jetesore te qelizave. Le te marrim nje shembull shume te thjeshte: qelizat e siperfaqjes se brendshme te stomakut duhet patjeter te prodhojne acid dhe enzima tretese qe zberthejne ushqimin qe zbret ne stomak. Prodhimi I ketyre acideve dhe enzimave kerkon energji nga ana e qelizave. Nese qelizat nuk do te kishin raportin e duhur midis potasiumit dhe sodiumit prodhimi I energjise nuk do te realizohej duke penguar ne kete menyre prodhimin e acidit dhe enzimave te stomakut.
Nje shembull tjeter eshte percjellshmeria e nervave. Sinjalet nervore percillen nepermjet nervave. Nese ju digjet dora tek soba sinjali nervor me ane te nervave shkon ne tru dhe ju e terhiqni doren menjehere. Por sinjali (impulsi) nervor me I rendesishem eshte ai qe ben zemren te punoje rregullisht.
Ne menyre qe te gjithe keto sinjale nervore te percillen nepermjet nervave ne kohen dhe menyren duhur, duhet qe raporti midis potasiumit dhe sodiumit te jete ai qe duhet.(me shume potasium se sa sodim brenda ne qeliza).
Ka patur raste infakti ne zemer kur njerez te keq-informuar kane mbajtur dieta extreme shume te varfera ne potasium.
I permendem keto shembuj per bere me te qarte rendesine e raportit te duhur midis potasiumit dhe sodiumit. Nese ky raport prishet ai krijon problem deri ne rrezik per jeten.

PO CILI ESHTE RAPORTI ?
Po ti marresh se bashku lengun brenda qelizave me ate qe rrethon ate, raporti I pergjithshem midis potasiumit dhe sodiumit ne trupin e njeriut eshte 3. pra per cdo 3 njesi potasium kemi 1 njesi sodium. Psh: 3 gram potasium me 1 gram sodium perbejne nje raport te sakte.
Nje raport I tille: 3 me 1. eshte raporti I sakte qe ben te mundur kryerjen me lehtesi te shume funksioneve nga qelizat, indet dhe organet.
Ky raport nuk eshte I vetem dhe unik per njerezit. Kafshet kane po te njejtin raport.
Ndersa bimet kane nje raport me te larte se numri 3. nganjehere shkon deri 20. dmth. 20 njesi potasium me 1 njesi sodium. Ky fakt eshte shume I rendesishem per ne sepse ne mund te perfitojme shume nga konsumi I bimeve.

Per te qene me te sakte raporti tek njerezit eshte pak me I larte se 3 por ne asnjemenyre nuk duhet te zbrese poshte treshit.

Eshte botuar nje liber I vecante shkencor qe e studion ceshtjen e raportit te potasiumit dhe sodiumit shumm me ne brendesi. Libri quhet Faktori K.
Mjeksia e ka njohur tashme rendesine e raportit te duhur(Faktori K). nje ushqim qe respekton raportin 3 ose me shume ndihmon shum shendetin e mire.

Ka shume njerez te cileve pervec se duhet te ruajne raportin 3 u duhet te kene nivele te ulta kripe se ajo u ben shume dem. 
Por cfare ndodh ne trupin tone nese ka sodium me teprice. 
E zeme se sodiumi ne lengun qe rrethon qelizat( Gjaku) ka arritur nivele te larta.
Gjeja e pare qe trupi ben eshte eliminimi e sodiumit jashte trupit me ane te urines. Kjo behet nga veshkat. Por nese veshkat nuk eliminojne dot me ate te urines aq sa duhet atehere sistemi vaskular periferik ngushtohet duke cuar ne kete menyre ne rritje te presionit te gjakut(hipertension). nga ana e vet presioni I larte I gjakut detyron veshkat qe te eliminojme me teper sodium me ane te urines. Dhe nese cdo gje do te shkonte sic duhet niveli I sodiumit duhet te ulej ne normal dhe po ashtu edhe presioni I gjakut. 
Por nuk ndodh gjithmone keshtu.
Nga ana tjeter ky proces nuk eshte I dobishem per trupin dhe duhet te ndodhe sa me rralle qe te jete e mundur.
Nje menyre tjeter qe organizmi perdor per te ulur nivelin e sodiumit pra per te rregualluar raportin 3 ne fund te fundit eshte me ane te rritjes se sasise se lengjeve ne organizem. (prandaj kripa e tepert shkakton etje).
Problemi I prishjes s raportit lind kur sodiumi jashte qelizave (ne gjak) rritet jashte mase. Trupi e mat kete sasi me ane te perqendrimit te sodiumit ne nje njesi te volumit te gjakut. Pra nese sasia e sodiumit rritet jashte mase trupi shton sasine e vellimit te lengjeve ne menyre qe te ruaje perqendrimin e duhur te sodiumit. Qe nga ana e vet duhet te respektoje raportin 3 midis potasiumit dhe sodiumit.
Pra trupi ka dy metoda per rregullimin e raportit. Metodat normalisht perdoren nga trupi te dyja bashke.
Trupi me ane te ngushtimit te sistemit vaskular periferik, dhe rritjes se vellimit te lengjeve synon eliminoje sodium nga organizmi dhe te ule perqendrimin e tij ne gjak.
Te dy keto mekanizma cojne ne rritjen e presionit te gjakur, I cili perdoret si nje menyre per te detyruar veshkat te eliminojne me shume sodium me ane te urines. 
Problemi fillon nese trupi fillon ti perdore keto mekanizma shume shpesh. Ne rast tille edhe presioni I gjakut rritet shume shpesh. Nese rritja e presionit te gjakut ndodh shpesh atehere sistemi vaskular I adaptohet kushteve te reja dhe ndryshon ne menyre te tille qe te mbaje presionin e gjakut vazhdimisht te rritur. Ne kete menyre kemi kaluar ne hipertension.

DIURETIKET
Preparatet e para mjeksore kunder hipertensionit jane DIURETIKET.
Diuretiket shkaktojne eliminim lengjesh nga organizmi. Eliminimi I lengjeve sjell eliminim te sodiumit(kripes). Kjo metode zakonisht e ul tensionin e larte.
Por ka nje problem jo te vogel ne kete mes. Bashke me sodiumin diuretiket ekskretojne (eliminojne) edhe potasiumin. Prandaj doktoret qe japin diuretike japin edhe tableta potasiumi. Gjithashtu personi qe merr keto duhet te pije shume uje.

POR SA SODIUM DHE SA POTASIUM KEMI NEVOJE?
Raporti midis ketyre eshte sic e kemi thene shume I rendesishem. Por duhet respektuar nje minimum per te dyja perndryshe kemi probleme.
Minimumi per sodiumin eshte 200-250 miligram. Meqe kripa(perfshi ketu kripen qe ne u shtojme ushqimeve dhe kripen qe keto ushqime kane vete) nuk eshte 100% sodium, nga llogaritjet I bie qe ne duhet te konsumojme rreth 650 milligram kripe.
Minimumi per potasiumin eshte 1000 miligram. Bile keshillohet qe te merret rreth 1500 miligram potasium ne dite.

ANALIZA E URINES
Nese analizojme urinen dhe veme re raportin 3( ndryshe Faktori K) do te kuptojme lidhjen e Faktorit K me hipertensioni. Nese Faktori K eshte 3 ne urine personi nuk tension te larte por shume normal. Nese Faktori K I afrohet njeshit atehere tensioni rritet se tepermi.

NDRYSHIMI NE MENYREN E TE NGRENIT.
Rregulli baze ne menyren e te ngrenit eshte qe cfare do qe te hame duhet te zgjedhim ushqime me sa me shume potasium dhe me sa me pak kripe. Nuk nevojitet ndonje shkence e madhe per te arritur kete sepse natyra ka e zgjidhur problemin per ne.
Ushqimet natyrale sidomos zarzavatet kane nje permbajtje te larte potasiumi dhe te ulet ne sodium. Ndersa ushqimet e pregatitura nga njeriu (konserva, sallamra, shume lloj djatherat etj) kane permbajte te ulet potasiumi dhe permbajtje te larte sodiumi.
Disa nga masat qe duhet te merren:
1.	Te hash patjeter zarzavate per dreke dhe per darke. Kjo perfshin sallaterat e ndryshme, dritherat(oriz, miser, etj), patate, fasule ( Jo fasule te zeza), bishtaja, bamje, patllixhane, speca etj etj. Pra cdo lloj zarzavati qe mund te gjeni. 
Menyra e gatimit: te zien, te avullosen(gatim me avull) ose te skuqen ne ftere te vecanta qe nuk ngjisin dhe kerkojn shume shume pak vaj dhe per nje kohe te shkurter(WOK ne anglisht). Kur gatuhet me keto ftere u shtohen disa ereza dhe piperera te ndryshem. Keto ftere perdoren shume nga kinezet ne restorantet e tyre. Por tani I gjen kudo ne Evrope. 
2.	Nese ne mengjes hani pershesh me qumesht. Buka duhet te mos kete kripe. Kjo do te thote se duhet beni buke vete ne shtepi pa kripe. Mielli I perdorur eshte mire te mos jete miell zero. Pra duhet te beni buke te zeze. Qumeshti duhet te jete I skremuar mire.
3.	Ne asnje menyre te mos hash konserva mishi, peshku, sallemera dhe cdo gje tjeter qe vjen e paketuar nga fabrika si ushqim I gatshem. 
4.	Mos perdor kripe ne gjellerat e ndryshme. Kjo ne fakt eshte nga me te veshtirat per tu arritur. Por ne fakt mund ti japesh shije gjelles edhe me ane erezave te ndryshme, piper, qepe e hurdha me shumice.

Disa nga keto masa mund te jene goxha te veshtira per tu marre. Por ato jane nje hap gjigand drejt uljes se tensionit te larte te gjakur. Pasi te mesohesh me to shendeti juaj do permirsohet vazhdimisht.

HIPERTENSIONI DHE MBIPESHA 

Dihet qe mbipesha ndikon teper negativisht ne rritjen e tensionit te gjakut.
Dhe kjo eshte afer mendjes. Nese nje njeri peshon 120 kg ne vend qe te peshoje 80kg atehere sa here qe ky njeri ngjit shkallet e pallatit zemra e tij do punoje me me shume sforco.Pra me rritjen e punes se zemres normalisht qe kemi dhe rritje te tensionit te gjakut. Ne njerez ne mbipeshe te cilat iu nenshtruan nje regjimi te duhur ushqimor dhe fiskulturor renia ne peshe ndikoi teper pozitivisht ne renien e tensionit. Por fakti eshte se pas perpjekjeve per te rene ne peshe tensioni bie shume me shpejt se renia e vete peshes. Pra nuk eshte nje lidhje e thjeshte se meqe kur je shume I shendoshe dhe zemra jote punon me sforco ke tension te larte. Ky eshte vetem njeri faktor. Por ka edhe nje faktor tjeter te rendesishem. Nje numer I konsiderueshtem kerkuesish mjekesor besojne se ky faktor eshte insulina.
INSULINA
Trupi prodhon hormonin insulin ne menyre qe te metabolizoje sheqerin jo te perbere ( do e quajme sheqer I thjeshte). Ky sheqer I thjeshte eshte glokoza e cila qarkullon ne gjak. Kur hame niveli I sheqerit ne gjak rritet per shkak te sheqerit qe ndodhet ne ushqime. Qeliza te specializuara te pankreasit prodhojne hormonin insuline per te lehtesuar metabolizimin e glukozes ne gjak. Duke u metabolizuar ose duke u kthyer ne glikogjen, niveli I glukozes bie ne nivel normal.
Ndersa tek njerezit ne mbipeshe shpesh ndodh qe insulina nuk perdoret si duhet.
Qelizat e teperta qe ata kane kerkojne nivel me te larte insuline per te kryer metabolizmin normalisht. Por problemi nuk nuk qendron tek numri I qelizave por diku tjeter. Keto qeliza nuk jane me ne gjendje qe te perdorin insulinen ( e cila sherben si nje celes per futjen e glugozes ne qeliza. Pra celesi nuk e hap do deren ku normalisht futet glukoza). Si rezultat trupi prodhon me teper insulin per te kompensuar cilesine e dobet te punes se saj.
Nese insulina do te ndikonte vetem ne metabolizimin e glukozes punet do ishin ne rregull. Insulina ben edhe me teper se kaq.
 Funksioni dytesor I insulines eshte qe te ndihmoje veshkat per te ruajtur sodiumin  ne organizem.Veshkat e arrijne kete duke nxjerre me pak sodium jashte organizmit. Me rritjen e perqendrimit te sodiumit ne organizem sic e kemi diskutuar me pare kemi nje rritje te vellimit( pra sasise) se lengjeve ne organizem. Qe sic e dini ruan raportin 3 te potasiumit me sodiumin.
Pra si resultat I kesaj kemi rritje te tensionit te gjakut. Por nga ana tjeter me rritjen e vellimit te lengjeve kemi uljen e perqendrimit te sheqerit ne gjak. 
Shic e shihni insulina kur nuk ia del qe te detyroje qelizat te metabolizojne glukozen detyron veshkat te rrisin perqendrimin e sodiumit( kripes) ne trup qe shkakon rritje te vellimit te lengjeve por qe sjell uljen perqendrimit te glukozes. Efekti negativ I ketij procesi eshte se kemi rritje te tensionit te gjakut. 
Por trupi ka prioritetet e veta. Ai preferon me mire te kete hipertension se sa diabet.
KARBOHIDRATET
Me vone do shpjegojme me hollesi llojet e karbohidrateve. Por shkurtisht: te thjeshta: sheqeri, frutat. Dhe te perbera: buka, makaronat, orizi, patatja.(zarzavate,drithera, 
Duhet te synohet qe carbohidratet e thjeshta te merren vetem nga frutat dhe ne asnjemenyre nga sheqeri( sheqeri I kafes, embelsirave, etj).
Por pjesa me e madhe e karbohidrateve qe na duhet gjate dites duhet te sigurohet nga karbohidratet e perbera.
Per te kuptuar me mire rendesine e konsumit te karbohidrateve te perbera po tregojme rezultatet e nje experimenti mjeksor.
Fruti I molles permban karbohidrate ne tre lloj formash: 1) Te thjeshta: glukoze dhe fruktoze. 2) Te perbera: Starch (ne anglisht quhet STARCH por eshte po ai lloj karbohidrati i perbere qe gjendet ne zarzavate e drithera; kerkoj falje por nuk po me vjen ne mendje si I thone shqip) 3) fibra ( jane karbohidrate pa vlera energjitike por qe kane nje efekt shume te rendesishem gjate tretjes se ushqimit: krijojne ndjenjen e ngopjes, pastrojne muret e zorreve, bejne te mundur thithjen e glukozes gjate nje periudhe me te gjate kohe; Fibrat gjenden me shumice tek buka e zeze, pra tek dritherat e paperpunuara, te lekura e frutave si lekura e molles etj)
Eksperimenti u krye ne Angli. Nje grup njerezish u nda ne dy grupe te barabarta.
Grupit te pare iu dha nga nje kokerr molle. Grupit te dyte iu dha modhe e qeruar dhe grire e te kthyer ne leng molle e cila kishte humbur STARCH dhe Fibrat( pra kishte vetem glukozen dhe fruktozen). Te dy grupet po merrnin te njejten sasi kalorish vetem se grupit I dyte I mungonin STARCH dhe fibrat qe gjenden ne lekuren e molles.
Pas kesaj grupeve iu maten niveli I insulines dhe sheqerit ne gjak.
Natyrisht qe tani mund tiu shkoje vete mendja dhe ta gjeni rezultatin. Grupi I pare pati rritje me te vogel te insulines se grupi I dyte. Arsya eshte shume e thjeshte. Ushqimet natyrale te paperpunuara sic eshte nje kokerr molle permbajne lloje te ndryshme karbohidratesh( sic e shpjeguam me siper) te cilat bejne qe sheqeri I thjeshte te absorbohet (thithet) gjata nje periudhe me te gjate kohore se sikur te merrej vec e vec. Kjo ben ge niveli I insulines te mos rritet shume.

POR A VUAJNE TE GJITHE TE NJEREZIT NE MBIPESHE NGA HIPERTENSIONI.
Trupi i disa njerezve mund qe te mbaje dhjam te tepert edhe pa e rritur nivelin e insulines. Ndersa disa te tjere kane veshka qe nuk reagojne shume nga rritja e nivelit te insulines. Si rrjedhim trupi I tyre nuk e ruan sodiumin duke ruajtur ne kete menyre nje presion normal te gjakut.
Tek keta njerez megjithse jane ne mbipeshe, zemra e tyre ja arrin qe te pompoje sasine e duhur te gjakut , sepse gjate cdo pompimi zemra shtyn nje volum me te madh gjaku se tek njerezit e zakonshem. 
Megjithate kjo nuk zgjat per gjithe jeten. Kur plaken edhe keta njerez fillojne te kene tension te larte. Dhe kjo kur ndodh, ndodh shpejt. Shpesh brenda nje viti.

AKTIVITETI FIZIK DHE TE QENURIT NE FORME.
Me aktivitet fizik nuk nenkuptojme me domosdo 2 ore kros ne mengjes apo 1 ore not ne det. 
30 min ne dite ecje e shpejte dhe pa pushim( mos harro: PA PUSHIM) I plotson me se miri kushtet e aktivitetit te duhur sportiv.  
Aktiviteti fizik dhe te qenurit ne forme quhet edhe ndryshe FITNES nga anglishtja por sot perdoret ne te gjithe boten. Ne do quajme thjesht STERVITJE.
Stervitja e rregullt dhe serioze ndihmon ne uljen e tensionit te gjakut. 
Gjate stervitjes trupi prodhon nxehtesi prej metabolizmit. Kjo nxehtesi duhet qe te shkarkohet diku dhe normalisht kalon nga lekura ne ajer. Kjo arrihet nepermjet rritjes se qarkullimit te gjakut ne sistemin periferik dhe me ane te avullimit te djerses.
Gjithashtu gjate stervitjes tensioni I gjakut rritet sepse zemres I duhet te pompoje me me shpejtesi per te shpejtuar qarkullimin e gjakut me qellim qe te ushqeje muskujt dhe per te shperndare nxehtesine e tepert. Por pasi stervitja ka mbaruar muskujt e shlodhur dhe kapilaret e zgjeruar lejojne gjakun te qarkulloje me lirisht prandaj edhe tensioni I gjakut bie. Nje faktor tjeter eshte dhe insulina. Nuk me asnje dyshim qe nje person qe merret me stervitje trupi I tij e perdor insulinen me me teper efektivitet. Kjo perfshin edhe diabetiket e te dy tipeve, por edhe cdo njeri tjeter qe nuk ka diabet apo hipertension. stervitja ndihmon ne uljen e nivelit te insulines ne gjak( sepse nuk ka nevoje per insuline te tepruar se ajo qe eshte e ben punen njesoj). Sasi me e ulet insuline ne menyre indirekte ul tensionin e gjakut per shkak se kjo ndikon tek veshkat qe te thithin me pak sodium ne organizem.
Stervitja duhet te zgjase 20 deri 45 minuta, varet nga intensiteti I stervitjes.
Psh: 20 minuta vrap ose 45 minuta ecje e shpejte pa pushim. Natyrisht njerezit me probleme ne zemer dhe shume te shendoshe duhet ta marrin shtruar dhe te konsultohen me mjekun me perpara.
DERI CFARE MOSHE MUNDT TE STERVITEMI
Nena ime (nena e doktor LA SCALA qe ka shkruar librin) eshte 82 vjec dhe ajo perdor biciklete aerobike ne shtepi te cilen e perdor 20 min cdo dite. Ajo ka artrit tek gjunjet dhe e ka te veshtire te ece por fale zotit ka gjetur rehat me bicikleten.
Nje I moshuar 94 vjec qe eshte kuruar nga une pas keshillave te mia ben cdo dite 40 min ecje pa pushim. Me diell ose me shi xhaxhoja nuk pyet.
Pra: nuk ka kufizim ne moshe.
MINERALE TE DOMOSDOSHME
Kalciumi dhe magnezi jane te domosdoshem per shendet te mire. Kalciumi eshte kryesor per kocka dhe dhembe te forta. Por ndikon ne funksionimin e muskujve, nervave etj. Pra eshte e domosdoshme qe te marrim kalcium te mjaftueshem nga ushqimet dhe pse jo edhe me tableta. Nje te rrituri I duhen 500 miligram kalcium ne dite. Nje grua shtatzene, ose ne gji ka nevoje per 1200 miligram ne dite. Bile shume kerkues mjeksor jane te nje mendje se ne kemi nevoje edhe per me shume se kaq, sidomos femrat. Ata e cojne deri 1500 miligram ne dite. Qumeshti dhe nenproduktet e tij jane nje burim I mire kalciumi, gjithashtu mielli I bardhe. Na duhen 2 gota qumesht per te marre 500 miligram kalcium. Nese do ta merrnim nga djathi po te njejten sasi kalciumi do ti shkaktonim vetes me teper dem se dobi, se djathi ka shume yndyre de demshme dhe kripe. Duhet te permendim se calcium ka edhe tek spinaqi dhe brok Te cilet duhet vetem te zihet. Dhe jo per nje kohe te gjate. Megjithate trupi nuk arrin ta thithe si duhet kalciumin e ketyre bimeve. Gjithashtu ato kane me pak kalcium se qumeshti. Pra bie qe burimi kryesor te jete qumeshti. E nese nuk konsumojme te pakten 2 gota qumesht ne dite( qumesht I skremuar) atehere e vetmja mundesi qe na mbetet jane tabletat. Duhet te pranojme faktin se shumica dermuese e njerzve nuk merr sasine e duhur te kalciumit qe I nevojitet. Prandaj eshte shume e rendesishme qe te konsumoni me shume qumesht ose te merrni tableta me kalcium dhe magnezium. Nje kerkim shkencor I gazetes: REVISTA E TE YSHQYERIT KURUES tregon nje here e mire se trupi e perdor njesoj kalciumin dhe magneziumin qe vjen nga tabletat apo nga ushqimi.
Ashtu si raporti I potasiumit me sodiumin ishte shume I rendesishem per cdo qelize te gjalle po keshtu edhe raporti I kalciumit jashte qelizes me kalciumin brenda qelizes eshte shume I rendesishem. Kalciumi eshte nje element I domosdoshem per ruajtjen e teresise se membranes qelizore. Nese raporti I kalciumit jashte me kalciumin brenda qelizes bie dhe kjo ndodh kur nuk marrim sa duhet nga ushqimet dhe kur ekskretojme jashte kalcium me shume nga sa duhet atehere membrana e humbet fortesine e saj dhe behet e pershkueshme lehte. Kjo sjell per pasoje hyrjen e sodiumit dhe kalciumit me shumice nga jashte po ashtu potasiumi del nga brenda qeliezes. Ne kete menyre kemi nje prishje te raporteve te ketyre substancave. Kur kalciumi hyn me shumice ne qelizat e muskujve per shkak te dobesimit te membrane ben qe qelizat te tkurren e forcohen. Kjo ben qe muskujt nga te cilat jane te ndertuara arteriolat te tkurren. Si pasoje kapilaret dhe arteriolat tkurren edhe ato qe nga ana vet sjell rritjen e tensionit te gjakut.
Kerkimet shkencore te fundit tregojme se trupi nxjerr kalcium jashte me shumice ( me ane te urines etj) nese konsumojme sodium(kripe) me teprice. Pra jo vetem qe nuk marrim sa duhet kalcium nga ushqimi por akoma me keq behet kur konsumojme sodium me teprice.
Magneziumi ka veti te njashme me kalciumin. Ndihmon ne ruajtjen e teresise se membranes qelizore. Mebrane e cila ruan raportet e sodiumit-potasiumit-kalciumit. Kjo membrane ndikon tek sistemi I qarkullimit te gjakut periferik sepse kontrollon tkurrjen e muskujme qe perbejne arteriolat. Pra nivel me I ulet magneziumi ne gjak ndikon ne rritje e tensionit te gjakut per shkak se prish raportet potasium-sodium-kalcium. Por ka edhe nje arsye tjeter. Mungesa e magneziumit ben rritje e nivelit te hormonit RENIN qe nga ana e vet sjell rritjen e tensionit te gjakut. 
Trupit I duhen rreth 350 miligram magnezium ne dite.
KRIPA E GJELLES
Faktori kryeso I hipertensionit eshte raporti I gabuar potasium-sodium.
Kripa e gjelles ka 40% sodium dhe 60% klorid.
Edhe ushqimet natyrale kane sodium por ai gjende nje kombinim tjete kimik. Ate e gjejme si bicarbonat sodiumi ose sodium I thjeshte. 
Pra tek kripa e gjelles kemi nje sodium klorit. Nga experimentet e del se sodium kloridi e rrit me shume tensionin e gjakut se sa sodiumi qe ndodhet ne ushqimet natyrale.
NDJESHMERIA NDAJ KRIPES
Ka njerez me peshe normale por me hipertension. nese keta njerez e ulin sasine e kripes qe konsumojn ne dite ne nivelin 1000 miligram ne dite atehere tensioni I larte gjakut zhduket. Kjo gje arrihet vetem me konsum ushqimesh natyrale dhe kufizim ne maksimum te kripes. Mos harro edhe nese nuk I hedh kripe gjelles nese ha sallamera, djathera etj.. me shumice prapseprape po merr kripe me teprice se keto ushqime te perpunuara kane nivel shume te larte kripe.
Keta njerez quhet njerez me ndjeshmeri te larte ndaj kripes.(sodiumit)
ALKOOLI
Qe ne vitin 1967 u fol per here te pare per ndikimin e alkolin ne rritjen e tensionit te gjakut. Tani kjo eshte mese e sigurte. 3-4 shishe birre ose 2-3 gota vere cdo dite rrit padiskutim tensionin e gjakut. Ndersa nje gote vere ngandonjehere nuk ndikon ne rritjen e tensionit.
Tensioni I larte I shkaktuar nga alkooli nuk ulet nese perdor ilace normale. Ai ulet vetem nese nderpret alkoolin.
YNDYRNAT:
Cfare ka te perbashket gjalpi me vajin e ullirit. Qe te dy keto lloj yndyrnash ofrojne 9 kalori per gram. Por sic dihet vaji I ullirit eshte shume me I shendetshem se gjalpi.
Shumica e yndyrnave me prejardhje shtazore si gjalpi ose dhjami I bardhi tek mishi I vicit eshte I forte ne temperature ambienti. Ndersa yndyrnat me prejardhje bimore si vaji I ullirit, lulediellit etj jane te lengshme ne temperature ambienti.
Kjo ndodh sepse kimikisht keta vajra jane te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri.
Tek yndyrnat shtazore ka nje perberje kimike shume te dendur dhe te njetrajtshme. Ne ate lloj strukture nuk mund te shtohet asnje lloj komponenti tjeter sepse perberja eshte shume e ngjeshur dhe nuk pranon asnje lloj lidhje te reja. Prandaj keto lloj yndyrnash quhet ndryshe dhe YNDYRNA TE NGOPURA( saturo ne italisht, saturated ne anglisht). 
Ndersa yndyrnat bimore kane nje perberje kimike tjeter. Perberja e tyre nuk eshte shume e ngjeshur. 
Ne vendet e Bashkimit Europian ka ligj te vecante qe detyron prodhuesit e produkteve ushqimore qe te shenojne permbajtjen e produktit ne etikete. Permbajtja duhet te tregoje se sa sheqerna, yndyrna etj ka tek produkti. Prodhimet ne Shqiperi qe vijne nga Greqia(shtet I Bashkimit Europian) mund ti kene keto etiketa por prodhimi brenda nuk korrespondon me ate qe thuhet ne etikete. Keto jane prodhime te vecanta per Shqiperine. Ato prodhohen me lendet e para me te lira e jashte standartit. Ne kete menyre fitimet rriten ne kurriz te shendetit te shqiptareve. Prodhimet qe vijne nga Turqia, Bullgaria dhe vende te tjera jashte Bashkimit Europian kuptohet qe nuk kane detyrime ligjore strikte per te treguar permbajtjen. Prandaj duhet pasur shume kujdes me prodhimet e perpunuara qe vijne nga jashte. Duhet te synohet per prodhime natyrale.


VAZHDON

----------


## SuNRiSeR

O Mimi!

 Po te bej nje verejtje miqesisht. Ndaje shkrimin ne me shume pjese po pate mundesi sepse kur eshte kaq i gjate te pakte jane ata qe e lexojne.

 Pershendetje, SS

----------


## Mimi_1

pershendetje SS,

kete material dhe te tjerat qe kam publikuar ne forum I kam pergatitur per muaj mer radhe per shkak se prinderit e mi vuajne nga keto semundje. 
I pata disqet ne sirtar dhe po zinin pluhur. Me shkoi ne mendje qe tere ajo pune mund ti hynte ne pune njerezve te tjere ne shqiperi. 
Ky material nuk eshte publikuar me qellim per te shuar kuariozitetin e lexuasve. nese kjo ndodh mua ne fakt nuk me ngel hatri. POR arsyeja kryesore ishte per tu ardhur ne ndihme njerzve qe kane me te vertete nevoje per kete informacion.
nese do ta kisha gjetur kete material te tille gati ne internet para se te filloja kerkimet e mija gjeja e fundit qe do te me shkonte ne mend do te ishte nese materiali eshte me nderprerje apo jo.

megjithate e vleresoj komentin tend dhe do e kem parasysh per here tjeter.

nderime Mimi_1

----------


## Iceberg

pergjigjet duhet ti japin profesionistet jo amatoret, besoj kjo do ishte e vlefshme edhe per ata qe i lexojne.

Pergjigjet e MIMit megjithe deshiren e mire kane gabime trashanike. Shpresoj te mos me keqkuptoje

----------


## Mimi_1

Nuk ju keqkuptoj aspak,

Une thjesht kame cituar studiues te mirefillte qe kane shpenzuar vite ne studimet e tyre. Asnje nga konkluzionet shkencore nuk eshte i imi personal.

Ne fakt duhet te kisha bere nje sqarim me pare. Shkrimi mbi hipertensionin nuk eshte nje permbledhje e asaj qe mjeksia tradicionale( mainstream medicine) di dhe ben kunder tij.

behet fjale per nje menyre te re te trajtimit te semundjes.
Dhe kur vjen puna tek kura, rekomandohet thjesht zbatimi i nje diete rigoroze( pa lene jashte asnje nga ushqyesit e domosdoshem). Kjo ben qe kura ne fjale te mos pengoje e nderhyje aspak efektin e ilaceve tradicionale. 
Si perfundim Meqenese mjekesia tradicionale nuk ka dhene akoma nje kure efektive dhe pa efekte anesore qe ta kuroje semundjen nje here e mire mendoj se ia vlen te provohen edhe alternativa. Qe ne rastin tone nuk demton aspak.



Ju falenderoj per komentin

MIMI_1

----------


## Mimi_1

Iceberg
Me fal se harrova 

I hodha nje sy shkrimeve te tua Iceberg. Ishin te gjitha per politike dhe jo mjekesi. Ndoshta me ka shpetuar ndonje koment  mjeksor. (komenti qe bere mbi shkrimin tim eshte nje koment i shkurter politik ne fushen e mjeksise)

Personalisht kam vuajtuar me vite nga nje semundje syve qe klasifikohet si allergji.( konjuktivit allergjik). Jam vizituar nga doktore specialiste ne Shqiperi, Greqi, Itali, Britani. Vetem ne Moorfields eye hospital kam shkuar mbi 10 here. te gjithe me rekomanduan pothajse te njejten kure qe nuk dha ndonje rezultat. Iu futa vete kerkimit te cfaredo lloj informacioni qe mund te me ndihmonte ne semundjen time. 
Pasi lexova lloj lloj librash arrita te gjej nje zgjidhje per problemin tim. Pra specialistet profesioniste nuk me ndihmuan dot.
Kjo nuk do te thote aspak se une konkuroj me ta tani. une mora parasysh te gjith informacionin qe egziston dhe jo vetem keshillen e specialisteve te spitaleve e klinikave qe jane perfaqsues te shkolles perendimore te mjeksise qe nuk perfaqson aspak diturine absolute.

Nena ime vuan nga artriti reumatik. per vite me radhe ka qene nen kujdes e reumatologes me te mire ne Durres. Por gjendja e saj u keqsua me shume.
Meqenese ia kisha marre doren ne kerkimin e burimeve informacionit shkencor me pare fillova leximet perseri. Punen time ia postova reumatologes ne Durres e cila e vleresoi si pozitiv. dhe pas kesaj nena ime filloi nje kure te re po nga reumatologia e vet por e ndikuar nga shkrimet qe une i dergova reumatologes.
Kura e re dha rezultate shume te mira.


shkrimet e mia i drejtohen njerezve qe vuajne semundjen dhe kane provuar mjekesine tradicionale. nese ajo nuk funksionon atehere ndoshta ia vlen ti hedhesh nje sy shkrimeve te mia.

----------


## Iceberg

Mua me vjen mire per pasionin qe ke per te bere kerkime ne fushen e Mjekesise, dhe gjithashtu me vjen akoma me mire qe ke patur rezultate nga informacionet qe ke mbledhur. Nga ana tjeter nuk me vjen aspak cudi qe nga pozitat amatore ke arritur te ndihmosh edhe reumatologen e Durresit. Nuk me vjen cudi sepse Klinika Universitare e Reumatologjise ne Tirane eshte ne kushtet e nje spitali partizan. Atje jo qe nuk behet fjale per nivel universitar te diagnostikimit the trajtimit te semundjeve reumatologjike (kjo edhe per faktin se nuk mund te behen testet baze laboratorike) por nuk arrin as ne nivel te sherbimit paresor.

Sa per faktin qe une nuk kam shkruar as nje shkrim mjekesor per kete keni absolutisht te drejte pasi forumi per mua eshte mbushje e kohes se lire dhe dua te harroj profesionin kur ndodhem ketu.

Ne shtese te atyre qe shtova me siper,  dhe ne respekt te lexuesit do ishte me e udhes (dhe per kete nuk kam qellim te ju fyej) te shkruante dikush qe eshte vertet kopetent per shkrime profesionale...Fjala vjen sic eshte Agim Doci specialist i Muzikologjise dhe poezise.

Shpresoj te me keni mirekuptuar
Ju pershendes
Iceberg

----------


## huggos

Ice..

deri sa te dale ai "dikushi".. le te hape syte njerezia e te mesoje ndonje gje te re. Dija asnjehere s'ben dem... mjafton te jete e sakte... sidomos persa i perket mjekesise..

Mimi,
pershendetjet e mia.. ke më ??  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Iceberg

Huggos ...pikerisht per saktesine e kisha fjalen :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mimi_1

Iceberg!

Jam dakort me parimin se shkrime shkencore duhet te shkruhen nga shkencetare ose te pakten nga specialiste te profesionit. Pa dyshim qe une jam amator ne fushen e mjeksise. 

E besoj dhe ate qe thua per Kliniken Universitare te Reumatologjise. Nese ajo klinike nuk do ishte ashtu si thua ti (spital partizan) atehere ju betohem se nuk do e kisha marre mundimin per te kerkuar informacion mbi reumatizmin. Do ti kisha thene prinderve te mi qe te shkonin ne Kliniken Universitare... dhe te gjenin sherim.

Ne shqiperi shume fusha te mjeksise jane te pakten 10-15 vjet prapa thjesht ne informacionin qe disponojne(nuk behet fjale per aparaturat). Kjo mungese e theksuar informacioni me beri qe te botoj shkrimet te cilat permbajne info qe njihet mire ne perendim.
nese nuk aplikohet nga spitalet e klinikat e mjeksise tradicionale kjo nuk do te thote se nuk njihet nga rrethet shkencore dhe institucionet e mjekesise alternative. para se ti keshilloja prinderve te mi kurat qe parashtrohen ne shkrimet e mia. i kerkova opinion disa doktoreve dhe specialiste ketu ne Londer te cilet me thane se ja vlente ta provoje. 

une nuk i jam futur zgjidhjes se ceshtjeve shkencore akoma te pazgjidhura.vetem kam sjelle informacione te cilat njihen si te mireqena ketu ne perendim.

nje shembull: ne shkrimin DIABETI kam shkruar se Kromiumi rrit efektivitetin e punes se insulines. kete info e kam hasur ne shume libra per diabetin, revista shkencore, internet. 
Ne dyqanin ku doja ta bleja pyeta shitesin per cmimin dhe ai pasi mu pergjigj me keshilloi qe kromiumi perdoret nga sportiste se te jep energji dhe nga diabetiket se ul sheqerin ne gjak.
pra ky info qe njihet per i mireqene ne perendim une desha ta PERKTHEJ dhe ta PERSHTAS ne gjuhen shqipe. shume njerez mund ti lexojne vete ne anglisht, italisht etj por qe te arrish te lexosh te kuptosh te vleresosh pastaj te perkthesh e te perpiqesh te pershtatesh sic bera une duhet pervec pasionit te kesh edhe dy prinder te semure qe po i le ne dore te fatit ne shqiperi nuk dihet se si perfundojne.

Neser une mund te sjell ndonje shkrim te " british journal of medicine" te perkthyer e te pershtatur. nese do thuash perseri se nuk ja vlen te lexohet se mimi eshte amator atehere po gabon se ke ngateruar adrese. pergjigjen adresoje tek "british journal of medicine".

Nuk ma merr mendja se duhet te jesh patjeter specialist ne mjekesi per te perkthyer e pershtatur shkrime qe i drejtohen nje lexuesi amator por qe bejne fjale per te reja shkencore qe besohen nga rrethet shkencore se jane te verteta. pikerisht se sa te verteta jane ato e sqarojne ata shkencetaret qe shkruajne ne revistat shkencore. 

edhe sikur te kishim specialiste te mirefillte ne forum ai/ajo nuk do te mund te jepte dot sherbim individual te specializuar sepse nje specist i vertete duhet te shohe me syte e tij pacientin, analizat e momentit, historin mjeksore te pacientit, historine mjekesore te familjes se pacientit etj.

ceshtja e saktesise ne mjekesi: kujt nuk i kane thene ne femijeri ne shqiperi e gjetke qe te hani sa me shume spinaq se ka shume hekur. edhe filmi vizatimor "bracio di ferro" ishte i mbeshtetur ne kete "fakt" qe doli se kishte qene thjesht nje gabim shtypi ne kohen e botimit te rezultateve te analizave ne vitet 20.

ne vitet e fundit besohej pa shume dyshim se konsumimi e fibrave ul mundesine e zhvidhimit te kancerit. E pra disa muaj me pare u kundershtua nga nje studim shume serioz saktesia ketij besimi.
vertetesia e njohurive mjeksore te njeriut eshte shume larg vertetesise se ligjeve te fizikes e matematikes te njohura nga njeriu te cilat nga ana e tyre jane larg se vertetes absolute.
pra asnje nuk mund te pohoje dicka si ABSOLUTISHT te sakte ose te pasakte.

para se te pohosh si te pasakte nje te dhene mjekesore perpiqu te vleresosh saktesine e pohimit tend. kete mund ta fillosh ta besh se paku duke e lexuar te dhenen mjeksore( ti as qe e ke lexuar shkrimin tim) nga fillimi ne fund. pastaj mund te besh krahasime me burime informacioni me te besueshme(specialisti eshte specialist sepse mbeshtet ne burime informacioni serioze), pasi te arrish ne nje konkluzion personal mund edhe te keshillosh te tjeret ne menyre te sjellshme dhe bindese me disa nga argumentat qe te sollen ty ne konkluzionin tend.

ju uroj naten e mire
Mimi_1
p.s nuk ju kam keqkuptuar. suksesi i nje teme varet nga komentet qe e pasojne, pozitive apo negative. 
te falenderoj edhe nje here per komentin

----------


## Idmon

ZOTI MIMI JU PERSHENDET DHE JU UROJ PER SHKRIMIN QE KE BERE NE FORUM PER HIPERTENSIONIN DHE RRUGET QE DUHET NDJEKUR PER KURIMIN E TIJ . KJO ESHTE NJE TEME QE DUHET TE NA PREUKOPOJE TE GJITHEVE PASI TENSIONI NE SHQIPERI ESHTE SHUME E PERAPER SIDOMOS TEK TE MOSHUARIT TE PRINDRIT TANE DHE JO VETEM NE SHQIPERI POR NE GJITH BOTEN .POR NE NE FORUM JEMI MESUAR TE BEJME VETEM POLITIKE DHE DISAVE NUK JU VJEN MIRE TE HAPEN TE TILLA TEMA NE FORUM  NE TE ARDHMEN TE UROJ TE SHKRUASH TEMA TE TJERA PER SEMUNDJE TE TJERA QE JANE TE PERHAPURA NE BOTE DHE MENYREN E KURIMIT TE TYRE .

PERSHENDETJE ZOTI MIMI DHE URIME TE SINQERTA NGA MONDI DETROIT

----------


## Mimi_1

pershendetje te gjitheve

shkrimet e mia i pata publikuar edhe ne forumin e parajsa.com.
bile ata te parajses i  botuan mevone edhe ne faqe te pare duke i zbukuar me foto.(shiko shkrimin "diabeti" ne faqen e pare te www.parajsa.com")
kjo me gezon personalisht sepse shkrimi duke qene ne faqe te pare te sitit eshte ne gjendje te klasifikohet ne rezultatet e kerkimit te cdo search engine kur kerkon per ndonje fjale qe ndodhet ne shkrim. nese shkon ne Google.com dhe kerkon per fjalet DIABETI dhe SEMUNDJE. do te shihni se shkrimi im do tju dale ne rezultatet e para.
gezimi im vjen nga fakti se une besoj se shkrimet e mia i afrohen shume se vertetes dhe se tani jane me te lehta per tu gjendur ne internet.

Nese dikush disponon informacione te cilat mund te hedhin me shume drite(=konfirmon ose hedh poshte) ne temen e hapur ju lutem shume coni nje postim se do ta vleresoja shume

pershendetje 
Mimi

----------


## sabo

Mimi i lexova me shum vemendje shkrimet tuaja per mjekimet bravo te qofte je shum i mir informuar ,besoi se ka shum mjek ne Shqiperi qe nuk i din te rejat ne keto fusha .te pergezoj per punen qe ke ber per pasurimin e keti bashkebisedimi Sabo

----------


## DI_ANA

Hipertensioni arterial është ngritja e presionit në enët e gjakut. Shkaqet janë të shumta dhe për këtë arsye ndahet në dy grupe të mëdha: Hipertensioni arterial esencial, i cili edhe pas një sërë ekzaminimesh nuk kuptohet se nga vjen. Shpesh ka origjinë trashëgimie ose stresi, pra origjinë të brendshme. Grupi i dytë është hipertensioni arterial sekondar, që tregon se ka një shkak të ndryshëm, që mund të jetë një person që ka vuajtur nga veshkat, nefriti apo infeksione të veshkave dhe quhet hipertension renovaskular. Shkak tjetër mund të jenë sëmundje të tilla të veshkave, si p.sh ngushtimi i arteries renale, që furnizon veshkën me gjak. Duke mos u furnizuar si duhet, në veshkë krijohen çrregullime të prodhimit të hormoneve dhe për pasojë ngritje të tensionit. Shkak tjetër janë problemet me gjëndrat e tiroides, prodhimi i tepërt të hormonit të tiroides shton rrahjet e zemrës, e për pasojë shkakton rritje të tensionit të enëve të gjakut. Shkaqe të tjera janë diabeti dhe tumori i gjëndrave mbiveshkore.
Cilat janë grupmoshat më të rrezikuara
Nga tensioni vuan gati 12-20 për qind e popullatës dhe me rritjen e moshës, rritet dhe përqindja e të prekurve. Shkaqet për këtë janë trashëgimia, stresi, duhani, sëmundjet e veshkave etj. Por më të predispozuar për t'u prekur nga kjo sëmundje është mosha mbi 45-50 vjeç për burrat dhe 50-55 vjeç për gratë. Te gratë kjo lidhet me hyrjen në periudhën e menopauzës dhe çrregullimet hormonale karakteristike të kësaj periudhe, ndërsa te burrat me çrregullimet që pësojnë enët e gjakut, përdorimin e kripës, duhanit, alkoolit. Enët e gjakut humbasin elasticitetin, ngushtohen dhe nisin problemet me tensionin e gjakut. Kohët e fundit po vihet re se hipertensioni po shfaqet dhe te moshat e reja. "Fajtorët" për këtë duhen kërkuar te trashëgimia, por dhe stili i jetës, aktiviteti i ulët fizik dhe regjimi ushqimor me kalori të tepërta dhe pa vlera ushqimore.
Si ndikon stresi në shfaqjen e hipertensionit
Stresi krijon një dominante në sistemin nervor, e cila shton prodhimin e adesteronit në veshka, e për pasojë çon në ngushtimin e enëve të gjakut dhe shfaqjen e hipertensionit.
Cila është periudha më problematike për këta të sëmurë?
Periudha e dimrit, për shkak të së ftohtit, por dhe luhatjeve të theksuara të temperaturave. I ftohti ngushton enët e gjakut dhe rrit tensionin. Prandaj këtyre pacientëve u rekomandohet të jenë korrekt në marrjen e ilaçeve dhe të kenë kujdes me menynë dhe stilin e jetës. Të sëmurët duhet të eliminojnë daljet në ditët shumë të ftohta, të dalin vetëm gjatë orëve të ngrohta dhe të vishen mirë.
Si ndikon periudha e menopauzës në hipertension
Kjo lidhet me çrregullimet në prodhimin e hormoneve, sidomos estrogjenit që ndihmon në mbrojtjen e enëve të gjakut nga arteriosklerozat. Kur këto hormone janë në nivele të ulëta, nis formimi i arterosklerozave e për pasojë shkaktojnë hipertensionin. Edhe përdorimi i duhanit shton rrezikun për shfaqjen e hipertensionit arterial. Nikotina që përmban duhani çon në ngushtim të enëve të gjakut dhe sjell rritjen e presionit të gjakut. Mosha më problematike te burrat për shfaqjen e problemeve me tensionin e lartë është 45 vjeç. Ndërsa te gratë mosha më problematike për shfaqjen e problemeve me tensionin e lartë është 50 vjeç.

Marre nga: TiranaObserver

----------


## DI_ANA

Më mirë tension të ulët apo të lartë të gjakut?

Doktor Mihai Georgiade dhe studiues të tjerë analizuan të dhënat e rreth 50 mijë pacientëve amerikanë që kanë pësuar infarkt. Infarkti ndodh kur zemra nuk arrin të shpërndajë gjak të mjaftueshëm në të gjitha organet e tjera të trupit.

Sipas një studimi të publikuar në Gazetën e Shoqatës Amerikane të Mjekësisë, ekspertët analizuan tensionin sistolik të gjakut  që është presioni që ushtrohet kur zemra kontraktohet. Ata zbuluan se një njeri që vjen në spital me infarkt dhe të cilit zemra i pompon ende mjaft gjak për të pasur tension të lartë, ka më shumë mundësi për të jetuar sesa një njeri me tension të ulët. Gjatë kohës që pacienti arrin në spital, duket se është më mirë që ai të ketë tension të lartë të paktën për disa orë, sepse kjo tregon se zemra është më e fortë, thotë mjeku Mihai Georgiade.

Kur kontraktimet janë më të dobëta, kjo mund të tregojë se pacienti ka sëmundje më të avancuar dhe mundësi më të pakta për të jetuar. Mihai Georgiadei shpjegon: Pra, tensioni i lartë në vetvete nuk është gjë e mirë, por është një masë treguese për forcën e zemrës. Studiuesit thonë se duke ditur nëse pacienti ka ardhur në spital me tension të ulët apo të lartë, kjo jep informacion të vlefshëm për mënyrën se si duhet trajtuar.

Për të parandaluar atakun në zemër ka mjete të ndryshme. I tillë është tubi zgjerues që i ngjan një rrjete të vogël, zakonisht prej metali, i cili vendoset brenda një arterieje për të bërë të mundur qarkullimin e një sasie më të madhe gjaku. Për ti veshur këta tuba përdoren ilaçe të ndryshme, si për shembull antibiotikë. Rreth 6 milionë njerëz në të gjithë botën kanë tuba të veshur me ilaçe të vendosur në arteriet e tyre. Disa kardiologët thonë tani se tubat e veshur me antibiotikë mund të shkaktojnë mpiksje gjaku. Dr. Michael Lincoff shpjegon: Në tub formohen mpiksje të cilat e bllokojnë atë dhe ndalojnë gjakun që rrjedh në arterie. Në këtë rast, kjo pjesë e muskulit të zemrës pëson një atak. Disa studiues mendojnë se tubat e veshur me antibiotikë mund të kenë shkaktuar çdo vit rreth 6 mijë atake në zemër në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Doktor Craig Smith thotë: Pavarësisht se debatet për këtë çështje vazhdojnë, rreziku duket se është më i madh se çështë menduar më parë. Dr. Lincoff thotë se është shumë e rëndësishme që pacientët që kanë tuba të veshur me ilaçe të vazhdojnë të marrin mjekime për hollimin e gjakut për të mos lejuar mpiksjet. Tani, shkencëtarët po testojnë një lloj tubi që mund të thithet nga muret e arteries pasi të ketë kryer funksionin e tij.

"Revista Jone"

----------


## dp17ego

Tema eshte vertet e bukur dhe aktuale.

Doja te shtoja qe tensioni arterial i larte i instaluar nuk sherohet. Ky eshte nje pasoje, nje sekele e nje varg semundjeve te tjera. 
*
Neqoftese eshte e nevojshme qe te fillohet mjekimi, duhet filluar sa me pare dhe pa ngurim.* 
Kam vene re se  njerzint kane nje fare ngurimi per te filluar mjekimin. Ata shpesh pyesin: Po po e fillova ilacin, mos duhet ta vazhdoj te gjithe jeten?
Sigurisht qe po qe se ti je i semure, mjekimi vazhdohet per te gjithe jeten dhe kjo jo per faj te mjekimit, por per faj te semundjes.

Mjekimi, te shpeton nga pasojat e hipertensionit, te cilat jane jo te lehta dhe shpesh here rrezikojne edhe jeten.

----------


## suada dr

Kam shum informacion ne lidhje me kete teme por po shkruaj ato qe them se skan shum fjale qe i kuptojn vetem mjeket. :Lulja3: 


Sistemi kardio vascular

Hipertensioni prek stukturen dhe funksionin e vaskulatures koronare dhe ventrikulin e majte HTAgjithashtu aktivizon sistemin renin angiotenzin aldossteron
Duke shkaktuar vazokonstriksion sistemik.Kjo con ne rritjen kerkesses se miokardit per oksigjen me rritjen  e tensionit te paretit ventricular te majte Qe con ne hipertrofi te ventrikulit te majte dhe kompresion koronar.
Gjate emergjence hypertensive,ventrikuli I majte nuk mund te perballoje rezistencen sistemike vaskulare.

Shpeshtesia

Hipertensioni prek afersisht 25% te popullsise.Prevalenca e HTa
Shtohet me rritjen e moshes.Me shume se gjysma 60-70 vecareve
Dhe afersisht tre cereku i> 70 vjecareve jane te prekur nga kjo semundje.
Kriza hypertensive prek 1% te adulteve hypertensive

 Nerkombetare

Ne mare boten  1 billion njerez kane HTA

Semudshmeria dhe vdekshmria e emergjences hypertensive varet nga shtrija e 
E disfunksionit te organit te prekur dhe nga shkalla  me te cilen eshte 
Kontrolluar me vone.Me nje TA te mbajtur nen kontroll dhe dhe mjekim te pranushem
10 vjecari I mbijeteses tek pacientet me krize hypertensive arrin 70%

*Vdekshmeria ne vitin e pare per nje emergjence hypertensive eshte 79%
*Vdekshmeria per 5 vjet te mbijetuar eshte 74%.
Seksi

Ne pergjithesi,prevalenca dhe incidence e HTA eshte lehtesisht me e rritur ne burra sesa tek grate.Krizat hypertensive jane 2 here me te shpeshta tek burrat se tek grate
 Mosha 

Krizat hypertensive jane me te shpeshta tek te moshuarit

----------


## DI_ANA

“Fajtorët e jashtëm” të shfaqjes së hipertensionit

• Stresi, menopauza, jeta sedentare, ushqimi, janë këto disa nga “shkaktarët e jashtëm” të shfaqjes së hipertensionit arterial. 

AIDA MALAJ

Në një intervistë për “Panorama”, mjeku kardiolog, Valer Manushi, shpjegon se si ndikojnë konkretisht këta faktorë në organizmin e një njeriu të predispozuar të shfaqë probleme me tensionin e lartë:
Doktor, është e vërtetë që hipertensioni po përhapet gjithmonë e më tepër në moshat e reja?
Sëmundja e hipertensionit arterial prek të gjitha moshat që nga ajo fëminore deri në moshat e rritura. Hipertensioni që shfaqet në moshat e reja para 50 vjetëve ka të bëjë më shumë me hipertensionin arterial sekondar, kurse pjesa tjetër që haset në moshat e rritura mbi 50 vjeç, është hipertension arterial primar. Në përgjithësi konsiderohet si sëmundje e moshës së rritur, por vihet re se është mjaft e përhapur në moshat e reja. “Fajtorët” për këtë duhen kërkuar te trashëgimia, por dhe stili i jetës, aktiviteti i ulët fizik dhe regjimi ushqimor me kalori të tepërta dhe pa vlera ushqimore.  
Është e vërtetë që stresi është nga faktorët që ndikon në shfaqjen e hipertensionit arterial?
Po. Stresi konsiderohet si një nga faktorët që ndikojnë në shfaqjen e hipertensionit. Kjo sepse stresi krijon një dominante në sistemin nervor e cila shton prodhimin e adesteronit në veshka, e për pasojë çon në ngushtimin e enëve të gjakut dhe shfaqjen e hipertensionit.
Doktor, është e vërtetë që menopauza ndikon në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje?
Po. Te gratë kjo konsiderohet si një nga faktorët që ndikon në shfaqjen e sëmundjes. Kjo lidhet me çregullimet në prodhimin e hormoneve,sidomos estrogjenit që ndihmon në mbrojtjen e enëve të gjakut nga arteriosklerozat. Në moment që këto hormone janë në nivele të ulta, nis formimi i arteriosklerozave,e për pasojë hipertensionin.
Doktor, është e vërtetë që jeta sedentare “akuzohet” si një nga faktorët që ndikon në shfaqjen e sëmundjes?
Jeta sedentare është cilësuar si një ndër faktorët kryesorë të rrezikut për shfaqjen e sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare. Zemra është organ muskulor dhe si i tillë, ajo duhet mbajtur në formë. Me një aktivitet fizik të rregullt zemra bëhet më e fortë dhe i reziston lodhjes. Nga ana tjetër, shtohet kërkesa për oksigjen nga ana e trupit dhe shtohet puna e zemrës dhe mushkërive, duke bërë qarkullimin e gjakut më të lehtë, e për pasojë uljen e vlerave të presionit të gjakut. Në të njëjtën kohë mbajtja nën kontroll e presionit të gjakut ul rrezikun për shfaqjen e sëmundjeve kardiake apo hipertensionin.
Po duhani si ndikon?
Nikotina që përmban duhani çon në ngushtim të enëve të gjakut, e për pasojë rritjen e presionit të gjakut dhe shfaqjen e hipertensionit.
Është e vërtetë që kripa duhet të kufizohet te ky kontingjent i të sëmurëve?
Po. Marrja e kripës nëpërmjet ushqimeve në sasi të tepërt, depozitohet në muskulaturën e mureve të enëve të gjakut, i fryn ato dhe shkakton rritje të tensionit të gjakut.


Çfarë është sëmundja

Hipertensioni arterial është ngritja e presionit në enët e gjakut. Kjo shkaktohet nga disa shkaqe dhe për këtë arsye ndahet në dy grupe të mëdha: a) hipertension arterial esencial, i cili edhe pse bëhen një sërë ekzaminimesh nuk arrin të kuptohet se nga vjen. Kjo shpesh ka origjinë trashëgimie ose stresi, pra ka origjinë të brendshme.
Grupi i dytë është hipertensioni arterial sekondar, që tregon se ka një shkak të ndryshëm që mund të jetë një person që ka vuajtur nga veshkat, gjendrat e tiroides, diabeti, tumori i gjendrave mbiveshkore, etj.

Marre nga "Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Hipertensioni arterial: Si ta kontrolloni?

Disa udhëzime të shkurtra si të jeni në gjendje që të kontrolloni hipertensionin tuaj arterial.

Nëse interesoheni të dini se a mund të rregulloni tensionin e gjakut pa marrë ilaçe, përgjigja është tepër optimiste. Sipas specialistëve, në disa raste tensioni i lartë i gjakut, d.m.th. hipertensioni jo shumë i lartë mund të përballohet me sukses duke realizuar disa ndryshime në jetën e përditshme si dhe në regjimin ushqimor. Të njëjtat udhëzime vlejnë edhe për rastet e hipertensionit të mesëm dhe atij shumë të lartë, por gjithmonë në kombinim me terapitë- mjekësore për të pasur rezultat më të mirë.

Simptomat

Hipertensioni zakonisht zhvillohet pa shumë ndërlikime, por në raste të tensionit të lartë paraqet simptoma të tilla sikurse:
* Dhimbje koke
* Marramendje
* Dhimbje dhe ndjenje rëndese në gjoks
* Pagjumësi
* Urinim i shpeshtë
* Etje e madhe
* Dobësi muskulore dhe humbje ekuilibri.

Rreziqet

*40% e të sëmurëve me tension rrezikojnë të pësojnë hemorragji cerebrale. *16% e tyre rrezikojnë të pësojnë infarkte në zemër. * Sëmundja kërcënon organe të trupit sikurse veshkat etj.

Hipertensioni në shifra
* 25-30% e evropianëve të rritur vuajnë nga hipertensioni. *14% e amerikanëve të rritur vuajnë nga hipertensioni.
* 80% e të sëmurëve me hipertension nuk i nënshtrohen udhëzimeve për përmirësimin e tensionin te tyre, fakt që kushtëzohet nga mungesa e përditshme e ilaçeve, kostoja e lartë e tyre, frika nga reaksione të mundshme të terapisë me ilaçe (rënie e shpejtë e tensionit, kollë etj.) si dhe nga mungesa e komunikimit dhe besimit tek i sëmuri dhe mjeku.
* 95% e rasteve me hipertension nuk i dedikohen ndonjë sëmundje tjetër (p.sh. çrregullime nervore, probleme hor¬monale).

Humbisni kilogramët e tepërt

Mungesa e peshës është një hap tepër i rëndësishëm në nor¬malizimin e hipertensionit. Madje nuk është e rastit që shpesh personat që vuajnë nga hipertensioni përfshihen në kategorinë e njerëzve me mbipeshë. Rreziku nga kilogramët e tepërt është më i madh kur mbipesha është grumbulluar në disa pjesë të trupit, konkretisht në bark dhe kraharor. Të mirat e mungesës së mbipeshës janë të shumta. Përveç se ajo ndikon në uljen e ten¬sionit të lartë arterial, vepron edhe në rënien e nivelit të koles¬terolit etj. Gjithashtu, ndihmon në rregullim e niveleve të sheqerit në gjak në rast diabeti. Mos harroni se kombinimi i tensionit të lartë, i kolesterolit në rritje dhe diabetit përbën një faktor tepër rëndues për funksionimin normal të sistemit kardiologjik.

Shëtisni

Specialistët ju këshillojnë të sëmurëve me tension të lartë që të ecin të paktën 2-3 herë në javë për 45 minuta (është kjo koha që nevojitet mesatarisht për të përshkuar një distancë prej 4 kilometrash). Përkundrazi, ata ndalojnë ushtrimet me peshë pasi në këtë mënyrë rritet shumë presioni arterial dhe vonon që të vijë në nivele fiziologjike. Ndërkaq, nuk përjashtohet që një i sëmurë me hipertension të kryejë ushtrime me pesha, por kjo do të realizohet vetëm pasi ai të ketë nisur tashmë një program aer¬obie, sipas këshillave të mjekut të tij dhe në bazë të rezultateve të analizave të domosdoshme (si psh. test i lodhjes etj.).

Ndërprisni duhanin
Duhani shkakton çarjen e kapilareve dhe ndikon në humbjen e elasticitetit të tyre. Është provuar se akoma edhe një cigare është e aftë të shkaktojë çarje dhe kjo sepse presioni i gjakut, që qarkullon në brendësi të kapilarëve, rritet. Përveç tensionit të gjakut, shpeshtohen edhe rrahjet e zemrës pasi kjo e fundit është e detyruar të punojë më tepër me qëllim që të mbulojë nevojat e organizmit me oksigjen. Me ndërprerjen e duhanit muret e kapilareve bëhen më elastike, ndërsa zemra punon me ritëm normal dhe nuk lodhet.

Kontrolloni stresin
Megjithëse kjo këshillë është e vështirë që të zbatohet, pasi stresi është i pranishëm në jetën tonë të përditshme, e vërteta është se nëse dëshironi ta përballoni me sukses hipertensionin duhet të kontrolloni stresin. Me fjale të tjera, stresi funksionon sikurse duhani, duke çuar në rritjen e tensionit të gjakut. Personat e brezit të tretë janë më të prekur nga hipertensioni pasi kapilarët e tyre janë më të fortë, më shumë pak elasticitet, për shkak të moshës.

Kini kujdes regjimin ushqimor

Preferoni: Peshk-zarzavate

* Peshqit (si sardelet, salmoni etj.) përmbajnë tre përbërje yndyrore të cilat është provuar se ndihmojnë në uljen e tensionit të gjakut. Studimet rreth kësaj çështje janë realizuar në popuj të cilët konsumojnë shumë peshk, si p.sh. eskimezët. Natyrisht që efekti i këtyre përbërjeve tek ju varet nga shpeshtësia e konsumimit të peshkut. Mirë është që të preferoni të hani peshk dy herë në javë dhe të kufizoni konsumin e mishit të viçit; derrit, pulës etj. deri në një herë në javë.
* Frutat dhe zarzavatet kanë në përbërjen e tyre lëndë të cilat ndihmojnë në ruajtjen e kapilarëve në gjendje sa më të mirë. Pjesa e brendshme e tyre "sulmohet" nga tensioni i lartë i gjakut, kolesteroli dhe diabeti. Në saje të lëndëve të vlefshme që përmbajnë frutat dhe zarzavatet, kapilarët qëndrojnë hapur duke lehtësuar qarkullimin sa më nor¬mal të gjakut. Specialistët propozojnë që vaktet tuaja të kenë në përbërjen e tyre fruta, zarzavate dhe pak yndyrë mishi.

Rregulloni temperaturën e shtëpisë

I ftohti është një faktor rëndues për hipertensionin, megjithëse shumë e injorojnë. Nuk është e rastit që në verë kardiologët zvogëlojnë sasinë e ilaçeve kundër hipertensionit, për shkak se nxehtësia ul tensionin. Përkundrazi, ndenja në të ftohtë rrit presionin arterial. Ndaj është e rëndësishme që shtëpia juaj të jetë e ngrohtë.

"Telegrafi"

----------


## DI_ANA

Matni siç duhet tensionin

Përpara se të vendosni të matni tensionin e gjakut, lexoni të rejat e fundit

Siguroni shëndetin e zemrës tuaj: në çdo vizitë kërkoni nga mjeku juaj tju matë tensionin ose mateni vetë në shtëpi. Kini parasysh se, konsumimi i ushqimeve të caktuara, disa zakone ose qëndrimi i gabuar i trupit mund të japin rezultate jo të vërteta. Që të bëhet më e saktë matja e tensionit, ndiqni rregullat e mëposhtme.

- Përpara matjes: shmangni kafeinën dhe duhanin, të paktën 30 minuta përpara matjes, sepse mund të rritin tensionin. Të njëjtat rezultate mund të ketë edhe një fshikëz urinare e fryrë, për këtë arsye kujdesuni të vizitoni banjën.

- Gjatë matjes: kujdesuni që kurrizi juaj të prekë mirë në karrige (mungesa e mbështetjes mund të rritë tensionin), këmbët të prekin tokën dhe dora juaj të jetë e mbështetur në tavolinë.

- Bërryli juaj të jetë në vijë të drejtë me lartësinë e gjoksit. Mos u përkulni përpara dhe shmangni isedat; edhe nëse ju ajo që dëgjoni, rezultati mund të jetë i gabuar.

Pas matjes: kontrolloni përsëri nëse tensioni juaj ishte pa arsye i lartë ose i ulët. Mateni tensionin edhe në dorën tjetër (rezultatet mund të mos jenë të njëjta). Matja më e lartë është më e sakta. Nëse rezultatet nuk janë fiziologjike, lajmëroni mjekun tuaj. Preferoni që matja të bëhet me matësin klasik, atë me matës dore.

"Telegrafi"

----------

